# Prevent Stuck Router Bits



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

This will work with most collets on routers.

Most collet systems have a compression device to cause the collet to secure the router bit. Those are fancy words for a tapered hole in a shaft.

As the collet nut is tightened, the collet is forced into the tapered hole causing the collet to compress around the router bit.

Usually, when a bit is stuck in the collet, the collet doesn't release form the tapered hole. If a bit of paraffin wax is rubbed into the tapered hole the collet releases easily. It doesn't take much wax to lubricate the inside of the tapered hole and it doesn't effect the holding power of the collet.


----------



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Clean all the dust and built up wood out of the collet and lubricate with Dupont Silicone teflon lube. As long as you keep the collet clean whenever you swap out a bit, and lube every now and then, you should not have issue with stuck bits. 
I did use the parifin wax thing years ago with a rotozip (which is a router) and the wax always caught the dust and held onto it, so I stopped using it.


----------

